# Solution rapide pour l'envoi d'un document



## laurain (11 Septembre 2012)

[FONT=&quot]*Bonjour. Ma question se porte sur léchange numérique. Quelle serait la meilleure solution pour faire parvenir rapidement un document ? Je suis fréquemment en déplacement or que jai besoin de recevoir à temps des documents de la part de mes clients. Merci.*[/FONT]


----------



## daffyb (11 Septembre 2012)

heu les emails


----------



## ergu (11 Septembre 2012)

*Le pigeon voyageur, c'est pas mal non plus.
Mais faut aimer les animaux.*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> *Le pigeon voyageur, c'est pas mal non plus.
> Mais faut aimer les animaux.*


C'est has-been !

Les anglais utilisent le hiboux je crois...


----------



## ergu (11 Septembre 2012)

Ce qui n'empêche pas qu'il faille aimer les animaux.


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2012)

Le messager. 

Mais faut aimer créer des emplois.


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2012)

Le lapin (nain) ? parait qu'il court vite.

Mais faut aimer Jugnin (et savoir prendre des risques)


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2012)

Ah vi cest marrant, je reçois pas des masses doffres demploi dans le secteur


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2012)

La montgolfière est un moyen rapide et sur.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2012)

La téléportation


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2012)

les signaux de fumée


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2012)

C'est pas terrible en cas de vent, le signal se dégrade et engendre une perte d'information. Prévoir un bit de contrôle ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Septembre 2012)

Si le destinataire n'est pas trop loin, il y a la sarbacane.

Pis ça donne un style la sarbacane, c'est cool.
Faut juste pas viser les yeux quoi...


----------



## ergu (12 Septembre 2012)

Si le document en question est trop volumineux et/ou lourd, prévoir d'avantageusement remplacer la sarbacanne par :


Un lanceur de poids
Une catapulte simple
Un trébuchet avec ses servants
Un canon


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2012)

Oh oui, un trébuchet ! :love:

Et quon vienne pas dire que les solutions d'ergu cassent pas des briques !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Septembre 2012)

le hurlement : simple, classique, toujours avec soi...


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2012)

deux boites de conserves avec une ficelle tendue, ça fonctionne pas mal non plus


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Septembre 2012)

Pour envoyer des documents?

Hin! Néophyte! 

Si c'est pour donner des conseils tout pourris c'est pas la peine, hein!


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2012)

Vous nêtes que des mufles insensibles et condescendants...

Laurain ?
nafout !


----------



## ergu (12 Septembre 2012)

Au contraire, je suis très préoccupé par le silence de Laurain,
Je me demande ce qu'il pense de nos solutions inovantes et pratiques
S'il a apprécié son expérience MacG un peu, beaucoup, pas du tout, ne sais pas
S'il conseillerait le site à un ami.
Comment il a connu le site.
S'il aime les chiens.
Bref, à quel degré il a apprécié son expérience client de 1(pas du tout) à 9(jouissance)

Je me demande si je dois lui envoyer le questionnaire de satisfaction par mangonneau ou par porteur armé d'une sarbacanne.


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut juste pas viser les yeux quoi...



Bah pourquoi ?!


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Au contraire, je suis très préoccupé par le silence de Laurain



Attendons de voir s'il poste un 2° message. Dans le cas contraire, tu pourras jouer avec ton mangonneau.


----------



## ergu (12 Septembre 2012)

Sinon, c'était un robot - on pourra alors dire qu'_en passant par là, laurain a posé une question avec ses gros sabots.
_










(oui, oui, je sais, mais moi ça me fait rire)


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2012)

Tu ne serais pas en conf-call ouine-ouine ? Tu t'ennuies ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2012)

Il y a également le lancé de clé USB à la fronde. Un certain Thierry de mon enfance avait déjà bien développé cette technique.


----------



## patlek (13 Septembre 2012)

Les disquettes, c' est le plus moderne.
Glissées dans une envelopes et par les PTT


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2012)

sinon les drapeaux...

Ou construire des phares...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2012)




----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2012)

E E E E E E E E
:love:
C'est de la Zumba ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2012)

Tout dépend à qui tu veux les envoyer. 

A la Horde©, par exemple, à chaque fois qu'on envoie quelque chose à Bobbynoutchak il nous le ramène en remuant la queue.


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2012)

Et veuillez remarquer qu&#8217;il s&#8217;abstient de préciser laquelle...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> *Le pigeon voyageur, c'est pas mal non plus.
> Mais faut aimer les animaux.*



A éviter pendant les périodes de chasse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2012)

l'iphone 5 ?

tu peux mettre une rangée en plus !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir Laurain

Bienvenu(e) à le bar du Terrasse


----------



## laurain (18 Septembre 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Salut les gars. Réponses originales de votre part, merci même si ce ne sont pas pratiques. Je cherche en fait une solution efficace et simple dutilisation que je puisse utiliser pour envoyer des documents. À part les mails que lun de vous ma proposés, ny a-t-il pas doutil que nous puissions utiliser sans recourir à un ordi ? Merci beaucoup.[/FONT]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------

bonjour. merci Arlequin.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Septembre 2012)

laurain a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]ny a-t-il pas doutil que nous puissions utiliser sans *recourir à un ordi *?[/FONT]



A mon avis tu n'as pas lu nos propositions


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2012)

Echange de fichiers numériques sans ordi..?

Sinon, tu peux demander a ceux qui veulent t' envoyer des fichiers, d' utiliser =

http://dl.free.fr/

Tu arriveras peut etre a télécharger sur ton tel portable(Je n' ai pas de téléphone portable pour te confirmer la possibilité)


----------



## ergu (18 Septembre 2012)

Laurain, j'ai exactement ce qu'il te faut, LA solution à ton problème.

Je te l'envoie par catapulte à pigeons et t'en souhaite bonne lecture et bon usage.


----------



## CBi (18 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Les disquettes, c' est le plus moderne.
> Glissées dans une envelopes et par les PTT



Bravo ! Il a fallu près de 30 propositions pour qu'enfin quelqu'un pense à ce qui aurait été, au siècle dernier, la réponse la plus évidente  = dans une enveloppe et à la poste...

Les gens qui ont vécu, du 19e au 20e siècle, la disparition de la locomotion hippomobile, ont du avoir le même genre d'expérience...


----------



## ergu (18 Septembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> hippomobile



J'incline à penser que le pigeon (ou le hiboux) est plus fiable pour transporter les documents que l'hippopotame.

Raison pour laquelle, d'ailleurs, la nature a doté les uns d'ailes et pas les autres.


----------



## boddy (18 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Raison pour laquelle, d'ailleurs, la nature a doté les uns d'ailes et pas les autres.



Ben si, ils ont des ailes tous les deux


----------



## Fìx (18 Septembre 2012)

Pour envoyer un fichier numérique sans mail, sans internet.... rien de plus simple... 

Une photo .jpg par exemple... 

Tu ouvres ta photo avec TextEdit, tu recopies les caractères sur une feuille de papier et tu lui envoies par la poste.

Lorsque ton destinataire recevra ce courrier, il n'aura qu'à ouvrir n'importe quelle (autre) photo .jpg avec son TextEdit, supprimera les caractères de cette photo et les remplacera avec les caractères que tu lui auras fourni ! Un coup de save, et il aura ta photo !

Et hop, pas besoin de mail !! Elle est pas belle la vie ?! :love:


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2012)

Nan mais ça devient un peu compliqué, là si tes juste parano de linternet, fais comme moi : rédige des tes mails à lencre sympathique, et colle les pièces jointes au dos. Un peu de jugeote, quoi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> explication flippante



Dès fois, Fix, ben tu me fais peur...


----------



## Fìx (18 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Dès fois, Fix, ben tu me fais peur...



C'est vrai que j'ai ptêt un peu compliqué le truc..... en fait, pas besoin d'autre .jpg.... n'importe quel fichier fera l'affaire si, au préalable, on aura changé son extension par celle du document final.... :rateau:


Désolé... :rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> C'est vrai que j'ai ptêt un peu compliqué le truc..... en fait, pas besoin d'autre .jpg.... n'importe quel fichier fera l'affaire si, au préalable, on aura changé son extension par celle du document final.... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Désolé... :rose:



Sans compter que, prenons par exemple un jpeg de 800 x 800 pixels destiné à PVBBPMQSTB.
Le fichier texte fera plus de 6300 mots, un roman... :rateau:


----------



## ergu (19 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sans compter que, prenons par exemple un jpeg de 800 x 800 pixels destiné à PVBBPMQSTB.
> Le fichier texte fera plus de 6300 mots, un roman... :rateau:



Des oiseaux flous sur une mer qui penche, ça peut être très romanesque, ceci-dit...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2012)

Sans recourir à un ordi, tu peux très bien le faire.
Il suffit de savoir imiter parfaitement le cri du fax ou de la connexion internet par modem sur la ligne téléphonique.
Ca demande un petit entrainement.

Mais c'est jouable.


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2012)

Ca marche aussi pour les docs en 3D ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2012)

Y aller à pied ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2012)

Utiliser de preference Google Maps que Plans !


----------



## grosyo (21 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous, Laurain cherche une perle rare, je crois. Aucune idée pour le moment, mais les propositions de patlek (disquette, et http://dl.free.fr/ surtout me semblent idéales sinon il faudrait attendre les prochaines inventions technologiques.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca marche aussi pour les docs en 3D ?



Ouais, mais c'est un peu plus compliqué. Faut réussir à chanter à plusieurs, mais en canon...


----------



## patlek (21 Septembre 2012)

grosyo a dit:


> Salut à tous, Laurain cherche une perle rare, je crois. Aucune idée pour le moment, mais les propositions de patlek (disquette



La disquette, va falloir courir les brocantes...


Sinon, il y a aussi google plus (je ne connais pas trop, et çà exige un compte, contrairement a ddl free)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2012)

grosyo a dit:


> (...) une perle rare (...)




Mizou Mizou aurait pu faire ça...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mizou Mizou aurait pu faire ça...



Il est pas occupé à chercher des sioux ?
un truc de cancereux je crois...


----------



## mtcubix (22 Septembre 2012)

hum pisque c'est pas un ordo qui doit transporter l'info, diverses solutions viables ont été suggérées , en reste quelques-unes
-talkie-walkie à portée illimitée avec codage vocal
-machine enigma de dernière génération
-pigeon voyageur moderne = drone multivoie avec capacités cognitives


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux aussi envoyer ton ordi par Chronospost.


----------



## ergu (24 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu peux aussi envoyer ton ordi par Chronospost.



Ou mixer tout ça et envoyer l'ordi par catapulte tout en visant un hiboux transporteur de disquettes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2012)

Ou être associal comme moi : plus besoin de communication !


----------



## Penetrator (25 Septembre 2012)

ou les confier à monsieur Glloq ...


----------

